# Polo 6R airbag light problem



## Polo6Rtsi (Sep 17, 2017)

Having this airbag light on for sometime now the scan log as follows:

9437211 - Igniter for Driver's Airbag 
B1000 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Reset via VCDS but fault code persisted.Took off the airbag/steering and inspect the connector behind the signal/wiper stalks assembly for any corrosion/misaligned pins and check continuity on the slip ring; all looks normal. Steering function normal (horn/audio controls).

After reinstall back somehow the fault did not occur when cleared.

After few weeks fault code came back. Read a few places suspect is the yellow 3 pin connector under seat.
(*edit 3 pin connector is for side airbag not related to front driver airbag)

Upon inspection the female contact point for the brown wire is noticeably has some surface corrosion (left most). male pins side looks fine visually.










Used needle file and contact cleaner to clean the contacts and reinstall but code persisted.

Understood there have been TSB for other late models. 

My questions:
1. Is anyone aware if VW has TSB for MK5 Polo for this problem? What would be the fix?
2. Any ideas on what areas to check? am I missing anything?
3. (*edit this point not relevant bottom connector is for side airbag) If I do a continuity check what resistance value should I look for? I plan to check between the under seat yellow connector to the connector behind the signal/wiper stalks assembly. 

Any thoughts welcome.


----------

